# claim with personal injury board, insurance company offer made, advice needed



## ice (17 Jan 2011)

Hi, I was in a car accident last year, April 2010. Other driver admitted liability, got car repaired etc. I suffered whiplash and am still seeing physio. I was in a lot of pain to beging with but I would say I am now 90% recovered. 
Lodged claim with pib. The insurance company have approached me with an offer in full settlement to avoid the case being assessed by pib. It seems like an ok offer but everyone is saying to let the pib deal with it as they are impartial whereas insurance company are looking out for their own interest not mine. That the assesors have looked at my medical report, made an educated guess as to what the pib might offer me and have offered me significantly less. What do you think? I don't have a solicitor so any advice you can give would be great.


----------



## rescue16 (17 Jan 2011)

Go to piab !! pm me the offer they made you i am in the same boat i was in a crash in march 2010 and the contacted me also they are only trying to get rid of you. Also i am still not 100% only around sixty whiplash can stay with you along time and i have being to many experts regarding my injuries.


----------



## Berni (17 Jan 2011)

Have a look at the PIAB Book of Quantum, it will give you a ballpark of what you would get if you go that route
http://www.injuriesboard.ie/eng/Forms_and_Publications/Book_of_Quantum.pdf


----------



## alicialee (17 Jan 2011)

hi i was in a car accident two years ago the insurance sompant actualy arrived at my door in regards to my car then made me an offer of 1,000 said that all i would get i got my solicitor to deal with it and recieved 20,400 as i was pregnant at the time PIAB is known just to have set rates for each injury and i wouldnt settle till you were 100% as i settled early and still suffer somtimes with my neck..your best bet would probably to get a solicitor to deal with it


----------



## InjuriesBoard.ie (19 Jan 2011)

alicialee said:


> hi i was in a car accident two years ago the insurance sompant actualy arrived at my door in regards to my car then made me an offer of 1,000 said that all i would get i got my solicitor to deal with it and recieved 20,400 as i was pregnant at the time *PIAB is known just to have set rates for each injury *and i wouldnt settle till you were 100% as i settled early and still suffer somtimes with my neck..your best bet would probably to get a solicitor to deal with it


 
In relation to the comment in bold italic, the Board's Book of Quantum http://www.injuriesboard.ie/eng/Forms_and_Publications/Book_of_Quantum.pdf
is used as a guideline and each injury is assessed invidually.  In most cases the Board will organise an independent medical examination and it will not not make an assessment unless it has a final prognosis on the injury.


----------

